# Latest Audi F1 Rumor More Detailed and Likely More Legit than Before



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

There's a new rumor going around via *AutoExpress* that Audi Sport will drop DTM and Sportscar racing at the end of the 2015 season in order to pursue an F1 run. I've made a post about it on our blog and theorized as much as I could. I also posted what I know of the author, which suggests he knows what he's talking about.

Read it *HERE*.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This grew pretty big, including response from Audi Sport on Facebook and also a piece over on CAR Magazine saying why Audi Motorsport Bosses Think F1 is Irrelevant. 

Intriguing.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

R5T said:


>


That's cool. The logo is in the old font, but that's just me being picky. I still hope they stay in the WEC, but this is certainly cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Always said:


> I think that is no secret which is Ullrich has never really been a fans of Formula One.:thumbup:


Yes, no secret indeed. In the end, I'm really hoping the management at Audi and the Volkswagen Group side with him. I think he has the best understanding of where Audi's spirit is. That said, I fear some of these rumors may be coming from above Ullrich and maybe even above Audi in general. We'll see.


----------



## CarsAnalysis (Jun 7, 2017)

This looks pretty good.


----------



## Al Pettee (Jun 20, 2009)

CarsAnalysis said:


> This looks pretty good.


Audi in F1 would be a waste of time...and money....


----------



## andyhilton27 (Nov 14, 2020)

*audi*

Rumours that Audi might be contemplating a foray were re-fired last week, when the Volkswagen brand was represented by Stefano Domenicali at the F1


----------



## Elliot878 (Jun 7, 2021)

Audi F1? A waste of money to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

